# Texturing/paint drywall ??



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Instead of texturing this drywall the hard way...is their a paint "roller" in a ROUGH style that would paint the wall rough looking? ....leaving out the texture period????


----------



## benthook1 (Apr 13, 2010)

*textured painting*

use a heavy nap roller cover -like 3/4" nap "stucco" cover and a thick paint , that will do the trick.. some people will water down "thin" drywall mud and do the same for a heavy textured look , but can be messy..
good luck -bhook


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

sounds good..thanx


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I used a 1/2" nap roller today....I thought U said 3/4" BUT!! put a nice small tex to it. Not bad..I will try the other next chance I get . I saw one roller that had to have been a "wire" type material. Gold in color but didn't look as if it would pick up paint. Maybe it "scratches the paint!" . Got a new one made of stuff that looks like that charcoal pipe insulation w/ designs cut in it a 1/2" deep.Design Looks flowered when its all said and done!! Lowes just got them in....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

A heavy nap roller will leave some texture, but not much. It will smooth out while drying. If you want more texture, you can do as other post. Thin down some drywall mud and roll that on and leaves a better texture. I've even used a sponge with drywall and blot it on and came out well.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

you can use the thinned drywall mud and if you want add some latex paint to it for a base coat, You can roll it on heavy and use a flattened out brush to stomp it , use a old style sraw broom and put a twirl to it or use a large trile to smooth off the tips and give it a stucco look


----------



## 51 King (Nov 30, 2010)

*51 special*


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Wish I was fishing instead of texturing too!! I have done the sponge thing, came out ok, doing it a little different is all. I welcome the techniques tho....


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

putting paint in the mud is usually frowned upon. If you really want to pick up some tricks do a search on Mike Bell's drywall school. Shows you all the textures as well proper mixing.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

51 King said:


> View attachment 346825
> 
> 
> View attachment 346826


not sure what this has to do with drywall, but nice catch. to the OP, did you get it done? drywall is always fun, textures always funner. if your trying to match, it gets even more funner:work::work:. like tommy on MTV, i hate sheetrock,i hate sreetrock.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

They sell it in a spray can like spray paint. Stand back and get your groove on.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> They sell it in a spray can like spray paint. Stand back and get your groove on.


thats the last thing he needs. he would need 5 cases to get anywhere with it.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I put that 1/2" on her, had a light texture but I still need to sand and places fill in. I will use a 3/4" roller next time w/ paint and should bring out a little more rougher texture/ 2nd coat of paint etc. Should be ok when finished/....w/o using a sponge again. I didn't mind the sponge thing at all at first, I just didn't have the ceiling to do!! Now I do!! roller here I come soon. Happy Holidays


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> thats the last thing he needs. he would need 5 cases to get anywhere with it.


He never said he was doing the whole house. I think just a wall.

Covers 110 sq-ft

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/paint/spray-paint/homax-products/20-oz-aerosol-spray-texture-98126.html


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I have thinned down the mud with water, and used a 3/8" roller. Mix the entire amount you need for a room at one time, as it will be hard to get the same consistency twice in a row. The water is easy the measure, the mud, not so. When it is mixed right, it looks like cake icing, and you want it smooth(no lumps) Good luck.


----------

